# Big Problem or minor nuisance?



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

so my 2013 JD5075M with 900 hrs is leaving specs like minor rain drops of sooty water on the hood. Do I have a cracked head gasket or what? It's not excessive unless any is excessive. Really bad timing as this is my tedding and raking tractor and a great weather window starts tomorrow. thanks.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Any chance some rain made it down the end of the exhaust recently? Or has it been power washed? I've had sooty drops on the tractor after washing a number of times. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Agree on it just could be rain water or after pressure washing. Our 6420 leaves black sooty specks on the cab doors and along the top of the cab after it gets wet sometimes.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Well I did wash it today but it started before that. No heating or loss of water. It is tier 3 and I did not know if there could be a connection. I am a little paranoid as I was running a perfectly JD 3010 in the 60s that was drinking water and I told the owner to park it and fix it-nooo, keep mowing hay, stopped for lunch and there was a piston bulge after that.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

My '11 5075M has dribbled soot (black steams) down onto the side of the engine and loader frame on and off since it was new. Just over 600hrs now, and everything's OK..

It doesn't happen alot. I just figured it was condensation from ambient conditions. Morning's when you walk out and there's water on nearly every surface and windows have a fog on 'em.

Coolant level is fine. Oil is clean. Engine runs up and down - no sputtering or missing.

Soot comes off hard, though. PITA. Soapy water don't cut it too well.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Most likely just condensation or rainwater found it's way down the stack/muffler. All of our Articulated with the Cats in em do it as well as our MF8160. The tractors that actually have flapper on em instead of a curved pipe don't as rainwater doesn't get down the muffler with the flap. If it's gonna rain a bunch and they have to be left in the field I try to park em so the outlet is pointing downwind of the prevailing wind direction.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

2ndWindfarm said:


> My '11 5075M has dribbled soot (black steams) down onto the side of the engine and loader frame on and off since it was new. Just over 600hrs now, and everything's OK..
> It doesn't happen alot. I just figured it was condensation from ambient conditions. Morning's when you walk out and there's water on nearly every surface and windows have a fog on 'em.
> Coolant level is fine. Oil is clean. Engine runs up and down - no sputtering or missing.
> Soot comes off hard, though. PITA. Soapy water don't cut it too well.


Like in My Big Fat Greek Wedding-windex and a shop towel, cleans it right up


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

If you are not running the tractor with a load, i.e. putting around vs a PTO or heavier drawbar load, you might be seeing some wet stacking. I've had a few misty drops of the same on my JD5055d

When I engineered military diesel generators, we would add resistive load banks such that when the engine load fell below a certain threshold, they would come-on to keep the engine partially loaded for the purpose of preventing wet stacking.

As tier 3 and tier 4 interim engines came, we were told by the manufacturers distributors, that the electronic control (vs mechanical) of he engines, we would not need load banks. However, we could never get that in writing.

I try to run my diesels at temperature, but also at an rpm that "feels" like the engine is under load for the fuel being given such that there is a reasonable chance it won't wet stack as all of the fuel is being consumed.

I do a lot of chore work around the farm in the winter, putting around, pulling a wagon, etc and bought a gas IH Farmall 756 in part to have one tractor where wet stacking is never a concern, mostly though I wanted an older tractor like this one and when it came-up for sale cheap - I pounced. Sometimes it idles for a long time or never gets up to temperature or much into the throttle. If it were a diesel of the same hp, I'd have a potential problem.

Wet stacking can damage an engine, it is something to be mindful of.

Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> If you are not running the tractor with a load, i.e. putting around vs a PTO or heavier drawbar load, you might be seeing some wet stacking. I've had a few misty drops of the same on my JD5055d
> 
> When I engineered military diesel generators, we would add resistive load banks such that when the engine load fell below a certain threshold, they would come-on to keep the engine partially loaded for the purpose of preventing wet stacking.
> 
> ...


Interesting. thanks for the info. yep, its the chore tractor all winter and never gets really hot hot unless I am clearing and grubbing a fence line. Come tomorrow with tedding it will get going.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wet stacking I'd say although never knew there was a name for it. Idling or not enough load to keep temp high will do it.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I did put my hand over the exhaust the other day and was surprised that it was not that warm. However, cranked it up for 2 hours yesterday tedding and no soot drops.


----------

